
Panama Papers – Making of - kodisha
http://panamapapers.sueddeutsche.de/articles/56febff0a1bb8d3c3495adf4/
======
txdv
They want to meet all together at once place? Do they really think that is a
good idea?

------
dovdov
Oh, I thought this will be about how the G7 forged some list.

